# Smart repair



## micksea (May 27, 2018)

Anyone know a good smart repair company around the wakefield area? It's on a door edge of a 2017 Nissan x-trail


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

I’ve used Chips Away in the past to repair a bumper scuff on a silver Vectra. 
They guy that done mine was very good.
However with any franchised company, it will depend on the individual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

*Touch n Go*

Touch n Go at Thornes in Wakefield owned by Scott Jennett are excellent.

They do work for Guy Salmon and have been doing so for over 15+ years.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Harratts used to have a bodyshop at Crigglestone a few years ago who did smart repars


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2020)

I had chipsaway do 2 of my cars, not in the Wakefield area, but they are a great service - and I'm seriously OCD. Check the local reviews and if good, I'd say go for it.


----------

